#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Зависимость ментального от физического (?)

## Pavel

Есть ли основания считать, что менталитет человека (животного), т.е. его взгляды, привычки, желания, устремления, находится в зависимости, (обусловлен) его физическими особенностями (конструкцией его организма)?

----------

Add (26.11.2008), AlexТ (26.11.2008), Иван Ран (26.11.2008)

----------


## Сигизмунд

Даже если не вдаваться во всякие химические гармональные влияния отдельных желёз организма на процессы мышления, смело можно утверждать, что у человека с волосами есть привычка, желание и устремление мыть, расчесывать и стричь эти волосы, а у лысого человека есть только привычка, желание и устремление протирать голову тряпочкой.

----------

Add (26.11.2008)

----------


## Топпер

> Естт ли основания считать, что менталитет человека (животного), т.е. его взгляды, привычки, желания, устремления, находится в зависимости, (обусловлен) его физическими особенностямии (конструкцией его аргонизма)?


Думаю, что, в какой то мере, это так. Например, удар по голове (нарушение конструкции мозга) может сделать человека умалишённым.

Если говорить о животном мире, то строение тела и тип питания неизбежно определяют и стиль поведения. Тигра сложно перевести на растительную белковую пищу. До некоторых пределов это возможно, но потом природа всё-равно возьмёт своё.

----------

Add (26.11.2008)

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Естт ли основания считать, что менталитет человека (животного), т.е. его взгляды, привычки, желания, устремления, находится в зависимости, (обусловлен) его физическими особенностямии (конструкцией его аргонизма)?


Предположение в чем-то созвучно теории Ломброзо. Вот тут есть и тут.

Удачи!

----------


## Aion

По-моему, связь такая есть. Именно ей обусловлен приём различных психоактивных веществ живыми существами...

----------

Add (26.11.2008)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Есть ли основания считать, что менталитет человека (животного), т.е. его взгляды, привычки, желания, устремления, находится в зависимости, (обусловлен) его физическими особенностями (конструкцией его организма)?


И если да, то как отличать закон кармы от "закона судьбы"?  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Есть ли основания считать, что менталитет человека (животного), т.е. его взгляды, привычки, желания, устремления, находится в зависимости, (обусловлен) его физическими особенностями (конструкцией его организма)?


Помоему наоборот, в основном физическое зависит от ментального.

----------


## Skyku

> менталитет человека (животного), ... находится в зависимости, (обусловлен) его физическими особенностями
> ...
> ... наоборот, в основном физическое зависит от ментального.


Яйцо все таки или курица...
Вот в чем Вопрос!

----------

Pavel (27.11.2008), Zom (27.11.2008)

----------


## Иван Ран

А зачем отделять вообще одно от другого?

----------


## Dondhup

Что такое наше тело?
Это некий объект, воспринимаемый органами чувств. Как он существует сам по себе вне нашего восприятия  не важно с практической точки зрения. По сути он не существует вне нашего ума  :Smilie:  Имея дело с телом мы имеем дело только с умом  :Smilie:

----------


## Хайам

> Есть ли основания считать, что менталитет человека (животного), т.е. его взгляды, привычки, желания, устремления, находится в зависимости, (обусловлен) его физическими особенностями (конструкцией его организма)?


 Физические особенности обусловлены менталитетом.То есть сначала   менталитет,потом физическое состояние.

----------


## Skyku

> Физические особенности обусловлены менталитетом. То есть сначала менталитет, потом физическое состояние.


Что не соответствует действительности.
Так как воздействие множества веществ, помимо сознательного наблюдения этого воздействия, приводит к изменению менталитета.
Дабы не утомлять медицинскими статьями, припомню худ. фильм "Проклятье золотого цветка" и прочие средневековые способы сведения с ума (= ввержение в безумие) с помощью регулярного подсыпания малых доз мышьяка.

----------


## Хайам

> Что не соответствует действительности.
> Так как воздействие множества веществ, помимо сознательного наблюдения этого воздействия, приводит к изменению менталитета.


Меня мало волнует научный взгляд на это.Это гораздо важнее:

Кем создан это образ,
Кто его творец,
Где это образ появился,
Где этот образ исчезает? [9]

Здесь «образ» означает тело, или внешний вид, который условно назван имя-формой. Села Тхери отвечает в трех четверостишиях так:

Ни сам по себе возник этот образ,
И ни кто-то другой сотворил это страдание,
Благодаря причине он появился,
Посредством устранения этой причины он исчезнет.

Как и зерно,
Посеянное в поле, питается
Вкусом земли и влагой
И благодаря этим двум растет.

Так и все эти агрегаты,
Элементы и шесть опор –
Благодаря причине они появились
И посредством устранения этой причины они исчезнут

Первое четверостишие отвергает идею творения и выражает обусловленную природу этого тела. Сравнение, приведенное во втором, демонстрирует закон зависимого возникновения. Надо сказать, что это сравнение выбрано не случайно. Оно повторяет идею вышеприведенного изречения Будды о том, что камма – это поле, сознание – семя, а вожделение – влага.

Далее досточтимая монахиня отвечает с точки зрения Дхаммы, учитывая и аспект ума. Это не просто внешний вид, что обычно понимается под нама-рупой, но образ, который отражается сознанием как его объект. Следовательно, причиной возникновения и роста нама-рупы является семя сознания. Семя сознания прорастает на поле каммы, увлажненном вожделением. Побеги – это группы, элементы, опоры. Прекращение сознания есть ничто иное, как ниббана.(с)
Красивый,не красивый,умный или глупый все решается сознанием  (его кармой).

----------


## Skyku

> Меня мало волнует научный взгляд на это. Это гораздо важнее:


Что может быть важнее действительности, в которой от алкоголя человек теряет ум  :Smilie: 

Но может и не только от того что он выбирал зная последствия.
Например:
у людей токсикоплазмы вызывают неврозы, в частности, беспокойство, депрессию и комплекс вины. Ранее предполагалась связь токсикоплазмоза с шизофренией.




> Красивый, не красивый, умный или глупый все решается сознанием (его кармой).


Так кармой или сознанием?  :Wink: 
или это одно и тоже?

Красивых идей - полно.
Например свободный рынок и плановая экономика - красивые абстракции. В действительности же присутствуют (выживают) только гибриды.

Буддизм тоже часто делают такой же идеей, имеющей весьма далекое от практики житейской  :Smilie: 

P.S.
Вспомнился эпиграф к одной подборке:
"Жизнь прекрасна.
Главное - правильно подобрать антидепрессанты."
Химия эмоций

----------


## Хайам

> Что может быть важнее действительности, в которой от алкоголя человек теряет ум


Встреча с алкоголем это следствие  сознания.



> Например:
> у людей токсикоплазмы вызывают неврозы, в частности, беспокойство, депрессию и комплекс вины. Ранее предполагалась связь токсикоплазмоза с шизофренией.


А я знаю другое,плохой характер и поступки вызывают внешнее уродство  и болезни.



> Так кармой или сознанием?
> или это одно и тоже?


Карма порождается сознанием ,так что да... считайте это причина и следствие.

----------


## Yeshe

> Есть ли основания считать, что менталитет человека (животного), т.е. его взгляды, привычки, желания, устремления, находится в зависимости, (обусловлен) его физическими особенностями (конструкцией его организма)?


природой заложено в человеке, как и в животном, два главных инстинкта - продолжать свою жизнь и продолжать жизнь рода. Этим инстинктам не тысячи, а миллионы если не миллиарды лет, потому они очень сильны, и все неосознанное поведение диктуется этими двумя программами. 

Однако если эти программы осознаны, то далее человек может своей волей вывести поведение  из под власти этих программ - то есть может голодать или воздерживаться от половой жизни и т.п. Тогда сознание может контролировать его поведение (до определенного предела, конечно).

Для тех, скажем, кто не контролирует свои программы (а кого эти программы контролируют), для тех конечно еще важен набор чисто природных качеств, например темперамент, тогда можно сказать, что у такого человека "взгляды, привычки, желания, устремления, находится в зависимости... и далее по вашему тексту".

----------


## Aion

> природой заложено в человеке, как и в животном, два главных инстинкта - продолжать свою жизнь и продолжать жизнь рода. Этим инстинктам не тысячи, а миллионы если не миллиарды лет, потому они очень сильны, и все неосознанное поведение диктуется этими двумя программами.


"Специалисты" говорят, что типа основной инстинкт - это оптимизация живым существом своего воспроизводства, то есть, как говаривал старикашка Маркс - революционная практика: совпадение внутренних изменений с изменениями внешними...

----------


## Иван Ран

*Yeshe*, а вы уверенны что этих природных программ только две? А вот эта воля, про которую вы говорите, может тоже является составляющей эволюционной программы?

----------


## Айвар

Будду сравнивают со львом. Пратьекабудду с носорогом. Желания сравниают со слоном и т. п. 
В принципе это образный и поэтический язык, звуков и жестов, который восходит к природе, к восприятию.

----------


## Pavel

> Для тех, скажем, кто не контролирует свои программы (а кого эти программы контролируют), для тех конечно еще важен набор чисто природных качеств, например темперамент, тогда можно сказать, что у такого человека "взгляды, привычки, желания, устремления, находится в зависимости... и далее по вашему тексту".


Yeshe, я не совсем понял Вашу точку зрения. Вы волевую устремленность относите к ментальным или физическим особенностям человека? Устремленность к размножению - это физическая или ментальная особенность?

----------

